# BFD Systemic Problem with Hum



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I see many recommendations on the forum to use a BFD to smooth out the bass response and I can see where it is very helpful from the before/after graphs. However, I also see a lot of postings describing a problem with BFD humming which seems to be widespread. I would like to get a BFD to help with the bass response but in light of all of the ground loop problems, it seems like it may be better to live with uneven bass response than fighting a systemic ground loop problem. It appears that the ground loop problem is solvable but I has seen so many posts with differing solutions that I'm a little confused. I just don't want to get one and then end up having to live with an annoying hum. Any recommendations or clarification would be appreciated.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

There is a whole thread on solutions to BFD hum. The issue is ground loops which are not necessarily unique to the BFD - I had the same problem with a well regarded Parasound power amp years ago. 

Some solutions are not difficult to try. Decision is obviously up to you, but the improvement that a BFD can make is well worth the low cost of admission and the effort to set it up properly.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I certainly wouldn't describe the hum problem as "widespread." Consider that the people who _haven't_ had a problem with it are at something of an disadvantage here as far as threads and discussions go, because they (obviously) don't have a reason to bring the issue up! So the exposure you're seeing here is heavily one-sided. At the end of the day, the great majority of users who do have the hum problem are able to find a remedy to eliminate it. So there's no reason to let that keep you living with poor bass response.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Wayne, hjones4841

Thanks for the clarification. You bring up good points about the posts being biased towards problems for obvious reasons and the fact that ground loop hum is not restricted to the BFD. As long as the hum issue is resolvable without an extraordinary amount of effort or cost, I will have to consider purchasing one in the near future once I have completed or mostly completed my room treatments.
On a side note, I came across a thread which was essentially a survey asking forum members if they would vote for new and improved option A/option B Behringer Feedback Destroyers with the option B feature set being more extensive. The results of the survey would be brought to Behringer as a petition for product improvement. Did anything ever come of this? I believe it was from the 2006 timeframe.
Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Did anything ever come of this?


Nah. It was our effort to convince Behringer to manufacture an EQ that was more friendly to residential applications; the "A," "B" thing was our wish list for features and functions. Behringer seemed interested, but nothing ultimately came of it. It's kinda moot at this point, as there are now several options available for dedicated subwoofer Equalizers.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

